# new to sw need help with sump



## Misterbob (Aug 17, 2010)

OK guys here it goes. I am now to the saltwater side of fish and i have a few questions.

First I have a 40 gallon hexagon tall tank that I will be wanting to turn into a reef tank as funds will allow. I will start off as a FOWLR and transistion when I can.

so my question is how big does my sump need to be for this tank? I have a cabinet that is hexagon shaped also so i only have the are of 18in by 11in to build this sump in. it will hold about 12 more gallons of water. Will this be big enough??


number 2 is if i set up this tank with live sand and live rock will i need a hang on back filter like you need in a fresh water setup?? If i can fit it i will be putting a Refugium in the sump.


thats all i can think of right now but thanks in advance for any and all advice

also if anyone can point me in the direction of a step by step setup it will be great i just want to get an idea of what needs to be done with the sump and everything.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Invest your money in a skimmer, forget about filters. With a refugium and skimmer you'd be good, maybe a powerhead to help with water movement.


----------



## Misterbob (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks for the response. it a 12 gallon sump big enough for a 40 gallon tank???

and is a sump really worth the money spent building it or would a filter be cheaper for this 40 gallon tank???


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

No, go with a sump/refugium, or save your money and get a skimmer, forget about the filter.


----------

